# Forum General General Discussion  Приказ Минобразования 195 от 8.06.2009

## Ramil

С 1 сентября вступает в силу приказ номер 195 Министерства образования и науки от 8 июня 2009, определяющий список словарей, грамматик и справочников, содержащих нормы современного русского литературного языка, передает NEWSru.com.  
Отныне, например, не будет ошибкой говорить "вкусное кофе", отмечает газета "Мой район".  
Статус официальных авторитетов получили "Орфографический словарь русского языка" Б.Букчиной, И.Сазоновой и Л.Чельцовой, "Грамматический словарь русского языка" под редакцией А.Зализняка, "Словарь ударений русского языка" И.Резниченко и "Большой фразеологический словарь русского языка" с комментарием В.Телия.  
Орфографический словарь под редакцией Букчиной, в частности, признал, что у слова "кофе" есть теперь не только мужской, но и средний род. "Интернет", согласно новым правилам, необходимо писать с большой буквы, а название боевого искусства - "карате" вместо "каратэ". Поясняется, что правильно писать и говорить "бра'чащиеся", а не "брачу'ющиеся".  
Что касается ударений, то теперь официально можно говорить "догово'р" и "до'говор", "йо'гурт" и "йогу'рт", "по сре'дам" и "по среда'м".  
Изменение нормы - это объективная реальность, поясняет Иван Леонов из Института русского языка имени Пушкина. Словарь лишь фиксирует то, как принято говорить в данном языке в данную эпоху. Если раньше слово "зал" было женского рода ("зала"), то теперь женский род в этом случае считается ошибкой.  
Впрочем, норма всегда отстает от развития языка, и это правильно, считает Леонид Крысин из Института русского языка имени Виноградова. Если бы норма разрешала слишком много, то "следующее поколение с трудом понимало бы предыдущее", поясняет специалист.  
Критики обращают внимание на то, что список Минобразования вышел очень кратким и в него попали лишь словари издательства "АСТ-пресс". Зато в нем не оказалось ни самого известного и авторитетного справочника Д.Розенталя, ни полного академического справочника В.Лопатина (спорного, но содержащего гораздо больше новых слов и выражений, вызывающих затруднения).  
Отсутствие других изданий в перечне не значит, что во всех остальных словарях нет языковой нормы, просто издательства не подавали заявок в специальную комиссию, говорит Леонид Крысин. В дальнейшем список официальных изданий обещают расширить.  
До недавнего времени понятие официальных справочников русского языка, признанных учеными и государством, отсутствовало, отмечает "Наука и жизнь". Федеральный закон "О государственном языке Российской Федерации", принятый в 2005 году, не мог исполняться в полной мере, пока Министерство образования и науки не утвердило первый официальный список грамматик, словарей и справочников. Теперь в спорных ситуациях необходимо будет апеллировать к указанным словарям.  
А в Таджикистане на рассмотрении парламента находится проект закона, согласно которому русский язык теряет статус языка межнационального общения в Таджикистане. Единственным государственным языком станет таджикский.

----------


## translationsnmru

> Поясняется, что правильно писать и говорить "бра'чащиеся", а не "брачу'ющиеся".

 Ыыыыы! Пацталом. А в следующем приказе они пояснят, что правильно говорить "звездей", а не "звездов". По мне так что брачащиеся, что брачующиеся - хрен редьки не слаще.

----------


## ekaterinak

А как Вам вот это?
Программное обесп*е*чение (согласно справочникам именно это ударение является верным), вместо ..... обеспеч*е*ние. 
С этим официальным ударением можно смириться, пока выражение "Программное обесп*е*чение" стоит в именительном падеже. А теперь попробуйте его поставить в творительный падеж! :"": "программным обесп*е*чением". Не могу сказать, что произносить это окончание при таком ударении легко! Вот уж эти грамотеи, которые выдумывают эти нормы! Хоть бы с небес на землю спустились! Тоже мне "брачащиеся..." Выпендриваются друг перед другом и все!  ::

----------


## Оля

Неужели кто-то говорит "йог*у*рт"?   ::

----------


## Lost_in_T

А самое забавное, что реальные проблемы решены не были. Весь сыр-бор был затеян ради "кодифицирования" новых слов и выражений, появившихся в последние десятилетия в языке, но так и не подвергшихся систематизации. Как раз до таких слов еще толком и не добрались.

----------


## vox05

> "йогу'рт"

 Ыыы..... Где интересно они нашли в данную эпоху человека, который говорит "йогУрт" ? И желательно не из подвергающихся постоянному воздействию других языков.

----------


## Ramil

Г-н Фурсенко, видимо, не успокоится.
Следующим этапом будет, вероятно: звОнить, килОметр, докУменты, парашУт, деньрождение.
Третий этап: щастье, сонце, мну, вечинА, грущик.
Четвертый этап - полное прекращение преподавания родного языка в школах - зачем? В интернете научатся.

----------


## Zaya

http://www.trworkshop.net/forum/view...657815#p657815

----------


## blacky

> Г-н Фурсенко, видимо, не успокоится.
> Следующим этапом будет, вероятно: звОнить, килОметр, докУменты, парашУт, деньрождение.
> Третий этап: щастье, сонце, мну, вечинА, грущик.
> Четвертый этап - полное прекращение преподавания родного языка в школах - зачем? В интернете научатся.

 И чем это плохо? Упрощение языка в разумных пределах - это хорошее решение. 
Тот же параш*у*т давно пора узаконить по моему мнению.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Г-н Фурсенко, видимо, не успокоится.
> Следующим этапом будет, вероятно: звОнить, килОметр, докУменты, парашУт, деньрождение.
> Третий этап: щастье, сонце, мну, вечинА, грущик.
> Четвертый этап - полное прекращение преподавания родного языка в школах - зачем? В интернете научатся.   И чем это плохо? Упрощение языка в разумных пределах - это хорошее решение. 
> Тот же параш*у*т давно пора узаконить по моему мнению.

 Это плохо! Потом, ключевая фраза в твоей реплике "в разумных пределах". Где этот предел? Здравый смысл у всех разный. И если деньрожденье для меня является неразумным пределом, это, конечно же, только мои проблемы, для кого-то это норма. Да и "совершенству предела нет". Ни одному идиоту во Франции не придёт в голову "упрощать" французский язык. Ещё Марк Твен писал (правда, в шутку) про проект "упрощения" английского языка, чтобы показать на примере, к чему подобные экзерцисы могут привести.
Язык можно упростить до набора простейших действий и предметов - в общем-то люди будут общаться, но язык этот вымрет. 
И уж точно не полуграмотный Фурсенко должен это решать. Родной язык нужно изучать все 10 (или сколько там сейчас, не знаю) лет обучения в школе и желательно продолжить факультативно в ВУЗе (даже если ВУЗ технический).
У человека, плохо знающего родной язык, должен вырабатываться комплекс неполноценности, дабы он стремился этот недостаток устранить. Для меня такой человек будет ущербным, думайте обо мне что хотите. И человек моего поколения, который будет говорить кофе - оно, или писать парашут - тоже будет ущербным. Но это лично мое отношение. 
Когда у меня на работе люди с "высшим образованием" пишут картриджЫ, когда я беру красную ручку и в документах, которые готовят эти люди, как в школе начинаю исправлять грамматические и синтаксические ошибки, поверь мне, становится особенно обидно за родной язык.

----------


## XPaul

> И чем это плохо? Упрощение языка в разумных пределах - это хорошее решение.

 Это очень хорошо. Это настолько хорошо, что аж дух захватывает.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Вы даже не представляете себе насколько может быть простым русский язык. Но на его изучение нужно потратить достаточно времени. Я был принудительно обучен этому чудесному языку во время службы в рядах Советской Армии. Могу сказать, что к концу службы я владел им в совершенстве и не мог представить себе как еще можно изъясняться.
Количество слов крайне мало, но смысловая нагрузка на каждое слово - просто колоссальная. Тогда я не понимал всей его значимости для армии. Но потом я понял. http://jobday.narod.ru/2008/05/twitter- ... idget.html  

> Все давно знают почему русские непобедимы...
> Напомню, что при анализе второй мировой войны, американские историки обнаружили очень интересный факт. А именно, при внезапном столкновении с силами японцев американцы гораздо быстрее принимали решения и, как следствие, побеждали даже превосходящие силы противника.
> Исследовав эту закономерность, американские ученые выяснили, что средняя длина слова у американцев составляет 5,2 символа, тогда как у японцев 10,8. Таким образом на отдачу приказов уходило на 56% меньше времени, что в бою играет важную роль.
> Так же проанализировали русскую речь и оказалось, что длина слова в русском языке составляет в среднем 7,2 символа на слово. Однако в критических ситуациях русские офицеры переходят на ненормативную лексику и длина слова сокращается до 3,2 символов. И некоторые словосочетания и даже фразы заменяются простым и понятным словом.

 Еще здесь. http://www.reakcia.ru/info/?149 
//----------------------------------------
Так что постепенно секретные технологии входят в гражданскую жизнь и начинают служить обществу.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Юрка

> Когда у меня на работе люди с "высшим образованием" пишут картриджЫ, когда я беру красную ручку и в документах, которые готовят эти люди, как в школе начинаю исправлять грамматические и синтаксические ошибки

 Это мне напомнило моего начальника. Когда ему дают на подпись бумажку с левым полем менее двадцати миллиметров, он принимает умный вид и не подписывает. Один раз на робкие возмущения ассистентки замерил линейкой и торжественно произнёс: "девятнадцать с половиной!" и не подписал. Он в прошлом чертёжник. В общем, кто что умеет, тот тем и гордиться.   ::   
По теме. 
1) ЙогУрт. Вчера по ящику сказали, что так раньше и говорили. Не знаю, зачем реанимировать эту ушедшую норму.
2) Я раньше говорил обеспечЕние и думал, что это правильно. Но год назад услышал по радио, что правильно обеспЕчение. Удивился, но стал употреблять.   ::   

> Изменение нормы - это объективная реальность, поясняет Иван Леонов из Института русского языка имени Пушкина. *Словарь лишь фиксирует* то, как принято говорить в данном языке в данную эпоху.

 Не понял. Где это принято говорить "соЛнце"?

----------


## ekaterinak

При всем моем уважении к профессии филолог, могу сказать.... нет, не могу не сказать! То, что утвердили этим приказом противоречит здравому смыслу! Это сделали не филологи, а "филОЛУХИ". Я понимаю, что нужно соблюдать преемственность в нормах правописания и произношения от одного поколения к другому, но... друзья...
в новостях сказали, что слово йогУрт - имеет турецкое происхождение и поэтому мы должны принять эту норму произношения. А может, вообще перестать говорить по-русски?! Если следовать логике этих "филОЛУХОВ" мы все должны говорить по-турецки!!!! О, как!
Мне говорили, что до войны слово "иДти" писали как "иТти", потом нормы пересмотрели и изменили написание. Но в этом случае, логика была: проверочное слово "иДёт"!
Чего-то там еще говорили про "брАчащихся" вместо "брачУющихся", мол так говорил какой-то наш известный писатель, который жил минимум 80 лет назад, максимум - в 19 веке. Ребята "филОЛУХИ", этот писатель уже умер! На дворе 21 век! Почему вы не идёте дальше?! Почему не предлагаете старославянский вариант русского языка?!
Возмущена до предела! Безобразие!  ::  
Радует реакция интернет-сообщества, которое дружно не одобряет эти нововведения! Всегда знала, что несмотря на все трудности, в нашей стране были, есть и будут разумные люди. И их очень много!   ::

----------


## ekaterinak

> 2) Я раньше говорил обеспечЕние и думал, что это правильно. Но год назад услышал по радио, что правильно обеспЕчение. Удивился, но стал употреблять.

 Я тоже удивилась, но каждый раз когда использую это слово, вспоминаю "по-доброму" того, кто эту глупость имел наглость "протащить" как норму.  ::

----------


## Оля

> Не понял. Где это принято говорить "соЛнце"?

 Я так говорю.   ::  Произношу "л".

----------


## Lampada

[quote=Оля][quote="Юрка":m7zvm3uy]Не понял. Где это принято говорить "соЛнце"?[/quote]
Я так говорю.   ::  Произношу "л".[/quote:m7zvm3uy]
Я тоже.  И Соловьяненко:   [url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMzitj0bVJ0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMzitj0bVJ0[/url]

----------


## Юрка

[quote=Lampada][quote=Оля][quote="Юрка":2w0c497x]Не понял. Где это принято говорить "соЛнце"?[/quote]
Я так говорю.   ::  Произношу "л".[/quote]
Я тоже.  И Соловьяненко:   [url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMzitj0bVJ0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMzitj0bVJ0[/url][/quote:2w0c497x]Трое. Маловато будет!   ::

----------


## delog

Не понял... Это что же теперь, государственный язык будет подстраиваться под слабоумных, которые в школе плохо учили родной язык? Именно подстраиваться, потому что по другому это и не назовёшь, если бы хотели сделать правило, то был бы один правильный вариант, два правильных варианта - уже не правило. Вообще, что это за сайт rg.ru? По мне,так обычная желтая пресса. Есть у кого-нибудь ссылки по-солидней, на kremlin.ru, например?   

> Трое. Маловато будет!

 Очевидно, всех зарегистрировавшихся здесь пользователей будет маловато по сравнению со 140 000 000 россиян.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Вообще, что это за сайт rg.ru? По мне,так обычная желтая пресса. Есть у кого-нибудь ссылки по-солидней, на kremlin.ru, например?

 rg.ru - это официальный сайт Российской Газеты. По сравнению с ней это kremlin.ru - желтая пресса. )))
Российская Газета - это официальный печатный орган правительства РФ. Именно в ней официально публикуются все Федеральные законы и пр. Так что информация - самая что ни на есть официальная.   

> _Статус официального публикатора документов определен Законом Российской Федерации N 5-ФЗ от 14 июня 1994 года "О порядке опубликования и вступления в силу федеральных конституционных законов, федеральных законов, актов палат Федерального собрания", Указами Президента РФ от 23 мая 1996 года N 763 "О порядке опубликования и вступления в силу актов Президента Российской Федерации, Правительства Российской Федерации и нормативных правовых актов федеральных органов исполнительной власти", а также от 13 августа 1998 года N 963 "О внесении изменений в Указ Президента Российской Федерации от 23 мая 1996 г. N 763 "О порядке опубликования и вступления в силу актов Президента Российской Федерации, Правительства Российской Федерации и нормативных правовых актов федеральных органов исполнительной власти". 
> В статье 4 закона о порядке опубликования законов и актов сказано: "Официальным опубликованием Федерального Конституционного закона, Федерального закона, акта палаты Федерального Собрания считается первая публикация его полного текста в "Российской газете" или "Собрании Законодательства Российской Федерации". В связи с этим номер "Российской газеты" с опубликованным текстом государственного документа сам становится официальным документом._

----------


## it-ogo

Хм, похоже, по ссылке, кинутой Заей народ сходить поленился. Поэтому озвучиваю в тексте: новые словари не вводят норму произношения йогУрт. Они вводят норму произношения йОгурт, наряду с существовавшей ранее нормой йогУрт. Старая норма йогУрт оставлена для совместимости с предыдущими версиями русского языка. 
Вот "Интернет" обязательно с большой буквы - это да, напряжно.

----------


## Zaya

> по*-*другому

  

> посолидней

 Честно говоря, на дефис в словах вроде «посолидней» многие реагируют так же, как на «ложить», «договор*а*» и т. д. Это я так, для справки.  ::    

> Старая норма йогУрт оставлена для совместимости с предыдущими версиями русского языка.

  ))
Я даже не уверена, что там пометы _устар._ нет. О ней могли промолчать, чтоб «новость» эффектней звучала.   

> Так что все ровно наоборот: нам утвердили старую добрую норму. Просто, как неожиданно выяснилось, ее никто не знал.

 http://community.livejournal.com/zve...ru/577449.html

----------


## Zaya

http://www.gramota.ru/lenta/news/8_2442

----------


## Aimak

Была Фурцева теперь Фурсенко, хрен редьки не слаще.

----------


## delog

Мда... Мои сомнения, к сожалению, не оправдались. Этот дурдом действительно происходит прямо здесь и прямо сейчас.  

> Ударение дОговор и йогУрт только признается допустимым. Носители языка, привыкшие говорить договОр и йОгурт, имеют полное право говорить так и впредь.

 Вот про это я и говорю. В нормальных странах пытаются прийти к единому написанию и произношению, а у нас как обычно все наоборот. Мне нравится русский язык тем, что на нем могут говорить и писать 5% населения Земли, и делать это абсолютно одинаково. Если же наше министерство образования не ограничится этими двумя (или сколько их там) "новыми" словами, то через пару поколений в России появятся "традиционный" и "упрощенный" диалекты. С буквой "ё" бы сначала разобрались. Лепят на клавиатуру какие-то никчемные кнопки "турбо", "фанкшн", "\|/" прямо под руку, а букву "ё" в самый дальний угол, так что и не дотянешься (я про слепую печать). Но что-то я отвлекся совсем. Эта претензия и не к министерству образования вовсе, просто накипело, извините.  ::

----------


## Юрка

> Не понял... Это что же теперь, государственный язык будет подстраиваться под слабоумных, которые в школе плохо учили родной язык?

 Я так понял, что норма фиксирует не все ошибки и мутации языка, а только часто повторяющиеся. Саму ошибку можно списать на слабоумие. Но её частое повторение говорит о логике языка.

----------


## Оля

> Саму ошибку можно списать на слабоумие. Но её частое повторение говорит о логике языка.

 Сегодня каждый второй в интернете пишет "извЕните". И я не вижу в этом никакой "логики языка". Логика здесь одна: всем по фиг, как это пишется, вот и все. Если следовать такой логике, можно вообще русский язык в школе отменить.

----------


## Lampada

> Сегодня каждый второй в интернете пишет "извЕните". И я не вижу в этом никакой "логики языка". Логика здесь одна: всем по фиг, как это пишется, вот и все. Если следовать такой логике, можно вообще русский язык в школе отменить.

   ::  Могу себе представить чтение при таком разнописании:  глаз будет спотыкаться о каждую такую нелепицу.

----------


## Полуношник

[quote=Оля] 

> Саму ошибку можно списать на слабоумие. Но её частое повторение говорит о логике языка.

 Сегодня каждый второй в интернете пишет "извЕните". И я не вижу в этом никакой "логики языка". Логика здесь одна: всем по фиг, как это пишется, вот и все. Если следовать такой логике, можно вообще русский язык в школе отменить.[/quote:2kxwnxqu]
На каком-то форуме видел предложение: в ответ на просьбу "не подскажИте" - _не подсказывать_!   ::

----------


## Zaya

http://community.livejournal.com/kor...53905#t9153905

----------


## Lt. Columbo

а я вот тока недавно смирился с тем, что кофе - это он   ::

----------


## it-ogo

О! Дождались самого развернутого комментария. 
Леонид Крысин, Мария Каленчук, заместители директора Института русского языка им. В.В. Виноградова РАН
Как правильно говорить и писать по-русски? http://lenta.ru/conf/ruslang/

----------


## delog

Выдержки из вышеприведенной ссылки:  

> *Вопрос:* Здравствуйте! Почему в перечень словарей не попал толковый словарь русского языка? Спасибо. *Ответ:* Это первый вопрос, который возникает, когда смотришь этот список – почему же нет словаря Ожегова или Ожегова – Шведовой. Однотомные словари особенно удобны при использовании. Кроме того, это самый авторитетный словарь среди современных однотомных словарей.

 Этот ответ я вообще не понял. Он ответил - "незнаю"?  

> *Вопрос:* Почему в слове "мелок" О беглая, а в слове "брелок" нет? *Ответ:* Это разные слова. "Мелок" – это русское слово, уменьшительное от "мел". Поэтому в данном случае будет "о" – беглый гласный (нет мелка). А "брелок" – это французское слово, заимствованное. Тут "о" не беглый гласный, поэтому нужно говорить "брелока", "брелоки" и так далее.

 И как различать какое слово русское, а какое нет? Применяли бы уж русские правила, раз пишут это слово кириллицей.  

> *Вопрос:* Всегда В РУССКОМ ЯЗЫКЕ звучало: "Молдавия" и "Белоруссия". С какой радости вдруг стали писать "Молдова" и "Беларусь"? Не пора ли, в током случае, говорить "Джапан" и "Йуэсей" вместо "Японии" и "США"? *Ответ:* По-русски надо, конечно, говорить Молдавия и Белоруссия, но здесь, опять-таки, есть политический момент. Самоназвания этих республик Молдова и Беларусь. Для политической корректности нужно употреблять именно эти варианты. Я не знаю, как там с Таджикистаном и Узбекистаном, кажется, мы пока пишем по-прежнему. Но есть тенденция к тому, чтобы употреблять название в соответствии с политической корректностью.

 Давно задавался этим вопросом. Почему именно "Япония"? Откуда вообще взялось это слово? Почему в английском это "Джапан", а в самой японии - "Нихон". И в каждой стране, наверное, свое название. С ума можно будет сойти, если попытаться запомнить всю "новую географию" в чужой стране. Ведь имена и названия принято переводить "на слух": Jennifer - Дженнифер,  本田 - Хонда...

----------


## it-ogo

> Выдержки из вышеприведенной ссылки:     *Вопрос:* Здравствуйте! Почему в перечень словарей не попал толковый словарь русского языка? Спасибо. *Ответ:* Это первый вопрос, который возникает, когда смотришь этот список – почему же нет словаря Ожегова или Ожегова – Шведовой. Однотомные словари особенно удобны при использовании. Кроме того, это самый авторитетный словарь среди современных однотомных словарей.

 Этот ответ я вообще не понял. Он ответил - "незнаю"? 
На самом деле на это уже было отвечено раньше: утвердили пока только те словари, которые первыми подали на экспертизу. Комиссия только проводит экспертизу, а заявку подает кто-то другой, например, идательство. Об Ожегове пока никто не позаботился, надо полагать. Пока из Министерства громко не пояснили, что список будет пополняться по мере рассмотрения заявок, неполнота списка вызывала недоумение у непричастных.

----------


## Юрка

> а я вот тока недавно смирился с тем, что кофе - это он

 Я тоже. Оказывается, поторопился. В свете последних разъяснений вариант среднего рода скоро станет основным. Теперь фразу "растворимое кофе" может сказать либо недоучка, либо ооочень продвинутый чувак.   ::  
А почему пишется большИнство? Предлагаю со следующего года писать большЕнство.

----------


## asr ker

Думаю, нельзя особо ориентироваться на наши знания в сегодняшней жизни. Всю жизнь учишь одни нормативы, правила и т. д., а их какой-нибудь "умник" враз меняет по своему усмотрению, при этом не плохо заработав на этом!

----------


## silicium

Эх, хочется оживить эту душещипательную дискуссию... Поздно я к вам присоединяюсь, но всё же! Промолчать не могу, ибо встревожила меня эта ситуация вокруг словарей очень! Я сама филолог, и всевозможная безграмотность в самых неожиданных местах расстраивает неимоверно! 
И всё же!! Уважаемые журналисты сумели раздуть прямо-таки скандал вокруг этих словарей. И тут же все бросились на якобы защиту великого и могучего! Мол, кофе их теперь заставляют причислять к среднему роду. Особенно громко высказывались те, кто старательно говорит "звОнит" и "извиняюсь". Ох, уж эта нам реформа!.. А я, как ни удивительно, хочу за многострадальные словари заступиться. 
Всё дело в том, что реформировать язык как таковой чрезвычайно сложно. Да попросту невозможно! Он живёт сам. Поэтому бедные составители словаря, которых тут же с радостью причислили к врагам народа, НИЧЕГО НЕ РЕФОРМИРОВАЛИ. Они ничего не меняли, они только ЗАФИКСИРОВАЛИ то, как мы говорим, то, что на сегодняшний день звучит чаще. И не их вина, что людей безграмотных больше. 
Хотя.. Прошу прощения, уместно ли здесь определение "безграмотные"? тут, скорее, халатность и безграмотноть стоящих у власти, из-за невнимания которых _просторечия_ проникли в те сферы, где должен использоваться кодифицированный русский язык. 
Весь сыр-бор разгорелся, скорее, из-за денег. Словари-то стоят ого-го сколько! И их много в этой серии! То есть издательство, выпустившее словари заработало кучищу денег, потому что покупать это последнее слово науки должны. И многие. Получается, что остальные издательства остались с носом. И ни с чем. Вот и понеслась!...
Кстати! кто-нибудь видел эти новые словари? держал их в руках? Проблема ещё и в том, что многие просто не умеют пользоваться словарями, не умеют читать ПОМЕТЫ! А помета _разг_. или _просторечн_. очень много значит! И если к "кофе - м.р." приписано "ср.р." с пометой, значит - нужно читать и учитывать помету! А не кричать, что нас переучивают.
Кстати сказать, и в общепризнанных, классических словарях Ожегова и т.д. есть статьи, где указано "кофе - м.р.; ср.р. - ПРОСТОРЕЧН., РАЗГ."! И брАчащиеся, которые стали брачУющимися только в 80-х годах 20 века. 
такие вот дела. Очень уж хотелось это всё донести)))  ::

----------


## Lampada

Отличный пост!  Спасибо, Silicium!    ::   Наконец-то к нам забрёл филолог! 
Добро пожаловать!
Оставайся с нами и можешь поднимать любую тему.

----------


## Полуношник

> И брАчащиеся, которые стали брачУющимися только в 80-х годах 20 века. 
> такие вот дела. Очень уж хотелось это всё донести)))

 Оба слова ужасные и никто так не говорит, кроме работников загсов. Неправильно это, выдавать профессиональный жаргон за литературную норму. 
А кофе мужского рода - это насилие над языком, которое следует запретить законодательно.   ::  Так же как и парашют. Наверняка виной всему опечатка в каком-нибудь старинном словаре.   ::

----------


## starrysky

> Так же как и парашют. Наверняка виной всему опечатка в каком-нибудь старинном словаре.

 Нет, это не опечатка. По-французски слово именно так произносится -- [паращют], видать оттуда и пришло. Хотя на сегодняшний день можно было бы и подкорректировать орфографию.  
"Парашют" хотя бы несложно запомнить. Единственное, что немного возмущает, это норма "тОрты". Я всегда говорю "тортЫ" (а чаще вообще тортики  ::  ). Ещё я упорно говорю, "звОнит", меня постоянно поправляют, но переучиваться я не хочу. Точнее, мне как-то без разницы -- мне так удобнее. Есть же слово "звон". Ну или по аналогии с ходИть-хОдит. "дОговор" звучит странно, потому что есть "уговОр".

----------


## it-ogo

> Я всегда говорю "тортЫ" (а чаще вообще тортики  ). Ещё я упорно говорю, "звОнит", меня постоянно поправляют, но переучиваться я не хочу.

 Если судить по направлению изменения языка, скоро будут тортА. А слово звонит можно заменить на "вызывает посредством сотовой телефонии".  ::  Во избежание.

----------


## starrysky

> Если судить по направлению изменения языка, скоро будут тортА.

 Язык развивается, а орфоэпия -- быстрее всего.   ::  Мне не очень близка политика французов, например, которые стараются искусственно оградить свой язык от влияния английского и вводят 'ordinateur' вместо 'computer' и т.д. Напоминает спор о "калошах" и "мокроступах". 
Upd: Зашла на ссылку it-ogo... А что одновремЕнно неправильно? Я тоже так говорю...   ::     

> Павел Мовсесов [01.09 22:58] 
> Давайте вспомним прекрасный русский язык времён Л.Толстого. Как изумительно написано произведение Война и Мир - захватывает дух. Стоит ли начинать масштабные программы направленные на культивацию особых, изысканных, но уместной речевых оборотов в повседневной речи русскоязычного населения, а не только обращать внимание на осовременивание и корректировку языка. Конечно речь идёт об утраченной форме, но подразумевается осовремененый вариант этой формы.
> Будет ли это расслоение языка, приобретёт ли русский язык классовость? 
> Может ли это повлечь снижение уровня талирантности? (как в 90-х с приходом сложных речевых оборотов в политической среде).

 Вот уж где несогласна. Скучноватый у Толстого язык, салонный, имхо. По сравнению с Чеховым, например. К тому же язык Толстого весьма устарел -- "сделать вопрос" и др. подобные конструкции. Я уж молчу про окончания "ою" -- чуть язык об них не сломала (из-за изучения ин. яз-ов, я привыкла проговаривать про себя то, что читаю): "Черты его лица были те же, как и у сестры, но у той все освещалось жизнерадостн*ою*, самодовольн*ою*, молод*ою*, неизменн*ою* улыбкой и необычайн*ою*, античн*ою* красот*ою* тела". Ещё моем издании -- 1951 года -- старинная орфография "итти".   

> Теперь относительно наболевшего: "зв*о*нят", "позв*о*нят". Я сама никогда так не скажу. Более того, мне этот вариант всегда режет слух и является для меня определенной лакмусовой бумажкой культурной речи. Но как лингвист я абсолютно точно могу сказать, что за этим вариантом будущее. Это не случайно. Целая группа, целый класс глаголов на "-ить", у которых было традиционно ударение на окончании, постепенно получают ударение на корни. Это правильно. Все языковые изменения касаются не отдельных слов, а класса слов. Возьмем модель "включить". Вы чувствуете, что это та же самая модель: включить, звонить. Еще несколько десятилетий назад возможен был только вариант "он включ*и*т свет", говорить "он вкл*ю*чит" было совершенно невозможно. Сейчас в качестве нормы для молодого поколения сказать "он вкл*ю*чит свет" - совершенно нормально.  
> А чем "звон*и*т" отличается от "включ*и*т"? Ничем. Сейчас уже многие авторитетные источники по отношению к варианту "зв*о*нит" пишут "и допустимое разговорное". Я еще раз вам скажу, что лично меня это не радует. Но как профессионал я понимаю, что это оправдано. Внутренний закон языка требует появления изменения – и вот тут против языкового закона не пойдешь, потому что язык развивается не потому, что мы ему велим – он нам велит.

 Вот с этим я согласна. Только "лакмусовая бумажка" не понравилась.   ::  Механизм формирования такого отношения, конечно, понятен -- раз он говорит не так, как я, занчит, он -- дурак... или неграмотный. Я вот недавно выяснила, что мы с мамой по-разному произносим название картины "Портрет Лопухиной". Я говорю "ЛопухинОй", она -- "ЛопУхиной", что для моего уха звучит очень странно...

----------


## silicium

Спасибо, Lampada!   ::  С удовольствием!   

> Если судить по направлению изменения языка, скоро будут тортА. А слово звонит можно заменить на "вызывает посредством сотовой телефонии".  Во избежание.

 Вот это точно! Были же раньше домЫ и поездЫ.
А фразу про "посредство" - выучу и буду предлагать всем звОнящим  ::

----------

